# DIY enclosure costs?



## leamos (Jan 29, 2012)

I've found a guy that advertises 'raw timber' 4ft x 4ft x 2ft with a vertical divider, make to 4x2x2 vertical enclosures, sliding glass doors and 2 lights wired up for only $300. Is this a reasonable price? I have been doing a guesstimate and don't think I could make one for that price. I know prices will vary alot depending on material types and quality but roughly how much would it cost you, experienced DIY enclosure builders, to bulid a similar setup?

Does 'raw timber' normally just mean pine? I know it mean it needs to be stained, painted or sealed


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 29, 2012)

my last lot cost me $700 all up, that is everything down to the stain, varnish, screws and sandpaper. each enclosure is 4x2x2


View attachment 236293


$300 sounds pretty fair, will probly cost another 100-150 to seal, stain and varnish, depending on the quality of products you use


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW! what did you make that out of that is sick mad-dog. Is that Ply or Finger jointed pine


----------



## Camo (Jan 29, 2012)

I make 4x2x2 enclosure's out of 16mm melamine. All cut to size by my local timber place. After wood vents, glass, tracks etc etc they cost me around $100 or so to knock up. 

Cameron


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 29, 2012)

For two 4x2x2 fully wired enclosures at $300.... fair deal I reckon (and I build all my own enclosures). Yep raw "usually" means unsealed pine.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 29, 2012)

finger joined pine Kronick. that was 1/3rd of my cost just in the timber. i wanted it to look nice tho, it's the new loungeroom centerpeice


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol fair enough


----------



## leamos (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys, really nice work maddog, looks great



Red-Ink said:


> For two 4x2x2 fully wired enclosures at $300.... fair deal I reckon (and I build all my own enclosures). Yep raw "usually" means unsealed pine.



thats what I thought myself, and living in an apartment don't really have the space or tools to really make one. Think it'll be suitable for a pair of jungles Red-Ink?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 29, 2012)

leamos said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, really nice work maddog, looks great
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I thought myself, and living in an apartment don't really have the space or tools to really make one. Think it'll be suitable for a pair of jungles Red-Ink?



As in 1 each in it's own 4x2x2.... yep a jungle would be fine in that.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't keep them housed in the same enclosure but 4x2x2 is fine for a jungle


----------



## leamos (Jan 31, 2012)

yeh they'll each have their own 4x2x2, thanks guys


----------

